# feeding hay year round



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi I am taking a poll to see how many feed hay year round or at all. Please state what type of hay you use.
please poll if you have a dry lot also.




I am fixing my previous poll.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2012)

We only feed hay during the winter months.  Goats are pastured from Spring to Fall without hay.  We use clover / alfalfa / grass mix hay.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

I am starting to feed hay year round 
I have a grass lot  
the hay I have mixed  bermuda and rye


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 10, 2012)

I feed an alfalfa mix year round, we are on a dry lot. The amount veries by weather conditions.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

Most of my goats are on a pasture and they also have fell access to orchard grass mix hay.

Now if you were talking a true Drylot where you are feeding a Dam/offspring pair in a feedlot environment during part or all of the traditional summer or fall-winter grazing season I would have to yes or at least I some what do. If we have a doe that has a single buck or twin buck kids we may put her and her kid/s on a drylot so that the buck kid/s will grow faster. These young buck kids would be the ones sell as Dairy Market Wethers to 4-H kids and meat goats. 


Chris


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 10, 2012)

We pasture from around April to November, or maybe up until December if it is a good pasture year. We feed hay if there is a drought. 

All goats under 2 years of age are kept on medicated grain.  

WE feed grass mix hay, timothy and orchard grass, and when the does are nursing(normally February to March) we add some Alfalfa hay to the mix.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 10, 2012)

*Yes Alfalfa year round and yes we are on a dry lot.*


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine are on pasture and they get horse quality grass hay year round.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 14, 2012)

hay year round.. don't have pasture per say.. pen with does has some edible grass and browse along fence (multiflora rose/blackberry) until it is eaten down by mid summer.. have always fed hay year round and buck pen is now dirt only.. they ate every stitch of grass years ago and now have a rocky dirt/dusty pen.. also killed off their maple tree too by stripping the bark!  I use a grass mix hay.. typically orchard or timothy grass mixed with clover or alfalfa


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jul 14, 2012)

I only feed hay through the summer -- spring -- and part of fall, or until it starts to snow. Then I start them on hay again once the snow starts dying down.

They get alfalfa pellets through the winter.


----------

